

Haidinger's brush - jrockway
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haidinger%27s_brush

======
danielnicollet
_Haidinger's brush may also be seen by looking at a white area on many LCD
flat panel computer screens (due to the polarization effect of the display),
in which case it is often diagonal._

funny I can see this looking right under the very paragraph above against the
#FFFFFF background of the wikipedia page

